

Chinese Internet Traffic Redirected to Small Wyoming House - r0h1n
http://www.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2014/01/22/chinese-internet-traffic-redirected-to-small-wyoming-house/

======
CapitalistCartr
This link works:

[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/22/chinese-internet-
tr...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/22/chinese-internet-traffic-
redirected-to-small-wyoming-house/)

~~~
r0h1n
Thanks. Resubmitted it as there was no way for me to correct the link.

